# New golfer, weak wrists



## Jennifer

Hi there,

I'm a new golfer (just started playing last summer) and my problem is that my wrists seem weak, especially after about six holes or so. I have thin arms, and I'm not sure if it's my form that's messing me up or if I need to strengthen my arms more.

I've never had terribly strong arms, and my wrists are very thin (no muscle at all!) but I was wondering if there's something I can do to improve this part of my game? My swing isn't that great yet, and I just wonder if my backswing is a little too wild and putting too much pressure on my wrists? 

Maybe I'm just a weakling! 

Jennifer


----------



## white_tiger_137

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a new golfer (just started playing last summer) and my problem is that my wrists seem weak, especially after about six holes or so. I have thin arms, and I'm not sure if it's my form that's messing me up or if I need to strengthen my arms more.
> 
> I've never had terribly strong arms, and my wrists are very thin (no muscle at all!) but I was wondering if there's something I can do to improve this part of my game? My swing isn't that great yet, and I just wonder if my backswing is a little too wild and putting too much pressure on my wrists?
> 
> Maybe I'm just a weakling!
> 
> Jennifer


Maybe your just playing a new sport that forces you to use new muscles!
I haven't seen your swing, but I highly doubt that it is causing the problem, especailly if both wrists are hurting. It could be that your grip is way out of whack, but I think someone would have noticed and pointed it out to you. If your wrist muscles are stiff and sore, try stretching them out before, during, and after every round. 
Play through it. It WILL get better. If you want to do something about it now, you could start lifting weights. All you have to do for forearms and wrists is to hold a dumbell in each hand, palms down, then rotate your wrists up and down slowly. Hope I helped. 
P.S. Congrats on taking up golf!


----------



## Jennifer

> Maybe your just playing a new sport that forces you to use new muscles!
> I haven't seen your swing, but I highly doubt that it is causing the problem, especailly if both wrists are hurting. It could be that your grip is way out of whack, but I think someone would have noticed and pointed it out to you. If your wrist muscles are stiff and sore, try stretching them out before, during, and after every round.
> Play through it. It WILL get better. If you want to do something about it now, you could start lifting weights. All you have to do for forearms and wrists is to hold a dumbell in each hand, palms down, then rotate your wrists up and down slowly. Hope I helped.
> P.S. Congrats on taking up golf!


You did help, thanks! I've been meaning to work out a little more anyway, now I can just add "golf exercises" to my routine!

And thanks for the congrats! It's a harder sport than I knew!

Jennifer


----------



## enti342

I only started golfing this summer, and after about the first 4 holes, my wrists start to hurt, adding a tensor bandage really helped me.


----------



## sparky

white_tiger_137 said:


> Maybe your just playing a new sport that forces you to use new muscles!
> I haven't seen your swing, but I highly doubt that it is causing the problem, especailly if both wrists are hurting. It could be that your grip is way out of whack, but I think someone would have noticed and pointed it out to you. If your wrist muscles are stiff and sore, try stretching them out before, during, and after every round.
> Play through it. It WILL get better. If you want to do something about it now, you could start lifting weights. All you have to do for forearms and wrists is to hold a dumbell in each hand, palms down, then rotate your wrists up and down slowly. Hope I helped.
> P.S. Congrats on taking up golf!



Thats a very goos tip for strengthening wrists - I also liek to alternate my workouts - one day rotate fast the next rotate slow - this way your wrists dont get used to the exercise.


----------



## Thumperfive

just be careful that you don't actually injure the wrists while toning them up - know the difference and then go to the dr if it really gets painful!


----------



## billz015

Jennifer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a new golfer (just started playing last summer) and my problem is that my wrists seem weak, especially after about six holes or so. I have thin arms, and I'm not sure if it's my form that's messing me up or if I need to strengthen my arms more.
> 
> I've never had terribly strong arms, and my wrists are very thin (no muscle at all!) but I was wondering if there's something I can do to improve this part of my game? My swing isn't that great yet, and I just wonder if my backswing is a little too wild and putting too much pressure on my wrists?
> 
> Maybe I'm just a weakling!
> 
> Jennifer


I don't know much about training in the way of golf, but I know about weight training to an extent. 

If I were you I'd do wrist curls(use a barbell/ez-curl bar, place your wrists on your knees and bring the bar as high as you can with as much weight as you can). After a few weeks your wrist strength should increase, but I wouldn't golf during those weeks.


----------



## geline

Hi!

I think you would naturally feel your wrists weaken at a strengthening, stretching, powerful sports as golf. You said you were slim, perhaps they are just catching up with the new exercise that you have. Believe me, later on, you will overcome it. With the right kinds of golf exercises, warm ups and the correct way of stretching, swinging when golfing, it will surely improve your muscles and it will add more meat to your wrists so that it will be stronger.


----------



## CanCaddy

Here's an article I found that's specifically about wrist problems and how important good wrist action is to your golf game, whether you are new to the game or very experienced. We can all probably afford to add this type of exercise to our regular routiing.

Your Wrists: Playing No Small Part In Your Golf Game

Every golf enthusiast knows that the wrists play a large part in the game. They may be a "small" part of your body. But their role certainly isn't.


The truth of the matter is that wrists that aren't "working properly" may cost you your golf game. Why is this, you ask? For one thing, they control the alignment and movement of the club. Without the wrists, your hands will be as stiff as cement. They won't be able to make a smooth transition from one position to another. Secondly, the wrists are what provide power on that "hit". They are the ones that give you that extra "punch" once your club hits the ball. 

The problem most golfers have are their wrists. A lot of them have weak wrists. And weak wrists translate to lack of control and power. Oh dear, there goes that golf swing. And probably even the game. By the same token, it isn't just the golf swing that is affected. The putt can likewise suffer due to their weakness. It basically means that suffer from a lack of balance. This will make your putt rather wobbly. 

So how then do you solve this wrist problem? Quite simple really. It's called exercise. Yes, as with any problem regarding physical stamina (or the lack of it), exercise is crucial to making those wrists flexible and strong. One of theses exercises is called the "wrist-cock" exercise. Here's how you do it: 

First, you stand up and simply hang your arms on your side 

Then grab a golf club near its end (at the grip area). You should use a pitching wedge if you're just stating out. The more experienced ones with stronger wrists can use a long iron. 

You then raise the club by merely "cocking" your wrist. Do this while keeping your arm at your side. 

The club should have its toe pointing up while in front of you. Try to raise it as high as you can. 

Do this for around 15 repetitions. 

Then repeat the same action with the other arm. 

If you were reading the instructions carefully, you will notice that we said "the more experienced ones with stronger wrists.." This therefore implies that such an exercise can (and should) be performed by every golfer—whether newcomer or veteran). For indeed, you don't want those wrists conking out on you, right? 

So the next time you train for your golf game, why not include your wrists. They can help your game go a long way.​
This is from http://www.thesportshq.com/golf-tips/Your-Wrists-Playing-No-Small-Part-In-Your-Golf-Game.asp. They've got lots of info on different golf tips.


----------



## puttfordough

some great excercise tips posted above but I'd recommend a visit to your chiropractor or other health care professional as well.

Additionally, you should have your grip looked at. An improper grip and/or swing can cause undue stress on your wrists and joints in general. And, I'd add hitting the range on a regular basis as part of your excercise regimen.


----------

